# Turbocharging the fj20e???



## LoCoRaCeR (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi everyone,i am currently trying to buy a fj20 engined s12 silvia and would like to know how to turbocharge the n/a version,if theres kits avail?Or if its a scrapyard build or if theres anyone international that could help me out,i'm in the UK.
Cheers,

T


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

well i am not too much help for you but try emailing the webmaster here http://www.turbocreations.com/fj20/
From what i read that engine is basically an f1 engine that has been bored or stroked. They look like an amazing engine good luck


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

You can probably use a fj20det manifold, it should work theoretically. After that, go for all the nice turbo/fuel goodies and a custom ecu/standalone (if anyone reprograms ecu's for these cars to go turbo that is.) Or,you can try to find a fj20det front clip and swap it in.


----------

